# 64 bit - Quo vadis?



## kmf (11. September 2009)

Was hat sich mittlerweile bei 64 bit getan - sei es in Anwendungen, aber viel interessanter in Games. Lohnt sich eigentlich ein 64bit-Sys oder können wir weiterhin bei einem X86-Devirat aus dem Hause M$ bleiben.

Wär doch mal eine Aufgabe für die Redaktion uns mit aktuellen Fakten zu versorgen, besser noch mit klar belegbaren Daten. 

Vielleicht wäre das sogar ein Artikel in einer der nächsten Prints wert? 

Hintergrund: Ich dümpele mit meinem 64er Vista immer noch mit 32bit Applikationen rum, außer manchmal FarCry in der 64bit-Variante. Und neuen Content such ich vergebens in den Regalen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Das einzige für mich persönlich spannende 64-Bit-Spiel ist Crysis bzw. Warhead. Mit nur 2G fliegt mir nämlich der Rechner beim Shotten ab 

Siehe Ecke oben links




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das einzige für mich persönlich spannende 64-Bit-Spiel ist Crysis bzw. Warhead. Mit nur 2G fliegt mir nämlich der Rechner beim Shotten ab
> 
> Siehe Ecke oben links
> 
> ...


 
Sind das nicht auch die einzigen 64bit Spiele, die es gibt?


----------



## hyperionical (15. September 2009)

Wenn MS endlich einen Schlusstrich ziehen würde, dann würden sich auch innerhalb von max. 2 Jahren 64-bit Anwendungen zum Standard werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Neee, gibt noch iirc diese hier:

* HL2 / Lost Cost
* UT 2004 
* Far Cry
* Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay
* Bet On Soldier - Blood Sport
* Shadow Ops - Red Mercury

Aber bei denen bringts eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Wenn MS endlich einen Schlusstrich ziehen würde, dann würden sich auch innerhalb von max. 2 Jahren 64-bit Anwendungen zum Standard werden.



Dank Intel kann m$ das nicht soo leicht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

Warum ist Intel der Schuldige? 64 Bit gibt seit dem P4.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. September 2009)

Schuld ist in meinen Augen auch MS. Schon mit der Einführung von Vista hätte man komplett auf 64 Bit setzen sollen - allein schon wegen der größeren Menge an Arbeitsspeicher die möglich ist.


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das einzige für mich persönlich spannende 64-Bit-Spiel ist Crysis bzw. Warhead. Mit nur 2G fliegt mir nämlich der Rechner beim Shotten ab
> 
> Siehe Ecke oben links
> 
> ...


Ich hab zwar Crysis unter XP gespielt. So begeistert war ich damals echt net. Das Ding hatte ich an einem Abend durch. Und außerdem ich wusste gar net, dass es davon eine 64bit Variante gibt. 

Meine Frau hat mir vor einiger Zeit Crysis in der Maximum Edition mitgebracht, wahrscheinlich um mir damit eine Freude zu machen. 

Die liegt noch eingeschweißt hier rum. Ich  werds überprüfen. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dank Intel kann m$ das nicht soo leicht...



Möchte ich auch mal wissen, warum Intel das boykottieren sollte?

/Kleiner Nachtrag

Durch mein ewiges Lamentieren hab ich es in unserem Betrieb geschafft, dass SolidWorks in der 64 bit Variante unter XP64 vor einigen Monaten für einen ausgesuchten Personenkreis (zum Test, welcher letztendlich ausschlaggebend ist, ob das flächendeckend eingeführt werden wird) nebst der dazu passenden Hardware angeschafft wurde. Heute in der monatlichen Koordinatoren-Sitzung hat einer angemerkt:"Wer hatte denn damals diese geniale Idee gehabt, 64 bit bei uns einzuführen? Das ist ja bei den großen Baugruppen ein Segen sondersgleichen. Dem sollte man echt mal einen ausgeben ...  zumindest auf die Schulter klopfen." *megabreitgrins*


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Wenn MS endlich einen Schlusstrich ziehen würde, dann würden sich auch innerhalb von max. 2 Jahren 64-bit Anwendungen zum Standard werden.


Die breite Basis mit entsprechender Hardware fehlt. Die würden dann fast nix mehr verkaufen. 
Ein normaler Office-Rechner, wie er milionenfach in den Betrieben steht, kommt mit einem x86-Sys noch jahrelang aus.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. September 2009)

Wer weiter auf 32 Bit setzen will, soll XP weiter nutzen. 
Ansonsten heist 64 Bit noch lange nicht automatisch hochleistungs PC. Ist in meinen Augen ein scheinheiliges Argument diese bescheidenen 32 Bit Versionen weiter zu verkaufen und damit den Fortschritt aufzuhalten.

Nur um mal nen Bsp. für rücksichtslosen Fortschritt zu nennen:
Umstieg von AGP auf PCIe. 

Hätte man schon längst alles beim Wechsel von 32 Bit auf 64 Bit ähnlich machen können.


----------



## dancle (17. September 2009)

Was denkst du warum MS noch auf 32bit setzt. Bestimmt nicht wegen den Heimanwendern, die sind MS im Grunde gesagt so ziemlich egal. Mit Retail m.E. am wenigstens Geld verdient, die OEMs haben da Menge mitzureden. Auf meinen 64bit System war z.B. ein 32bit Windows Vista installiert, warum auch immer. Und dann noch der Knackpunkt Office-PCs in Firmen. Microsoft verdient jährlich nen haufen Geld mit PCs in Firmen und da stehen Rechner schon mal 5-6 Jahre und machen nen paar Windows Generationen mit durch, was denkst du wie groß der Aufschrei wäre, wenns plötzlich nur noch 64bit, das würden die Firmenkunden nicht mitmachen und die haben extrem viel mitzureden. Und dein Argument AGP --> PCIe passt auch nicht, es gibt bis heute aktuelle ATI-Karten mit AGP. Ich frag mich auch was du so schlimm an 32bit findest, ist keine schlechte Architektur, bis heute z.b. noch gerne bei Embedded Systemen genommen (Geldautomaten, Fahrkartenautomaten etc...).


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. September 2009)

Stimmt, es gibt ja noch aktuelle AMD Grafikkarten für AGP. Es gibt sogar noch aktuelle PCI Grafikkarten. Schonmal nen neuen PC gesehn der auf ne AGP Grafikkarte setzt? Schonmal ne GTX295 für AGP gesehn? Selbst die OEM Dinger mit irgend ner Lowcost Karte nutzen PCIe und wenn sie onboard Grafik nutzen, ist ein PCIe Slot vorhanden und eben KEIN AGP Slot mehr.

Ich sage nicht, dass man 32 Bit komplett von heute auf morgen einstampfen muss. Große Firmen leasen relativ häufig ihre Hardware und bekommen häufiger als du vielleicht glaubst neue PCs. Was spricht jetzt dagegen z.B. Windows XP 32 Bit weiterhin zu supporten, aber neue Betriebsysteme nur noch als 64 Bit Variante auszuliefern? 
Was gegen 32 Bit spricht...vergleich mal die Möglichkeiten von 32 Bit und 64 Bit. Fällt dir da was auf? Die passende Hardware gibt es schon lange genug, passende Software auch und ist die Software noch nicht 64 Bit fähig, läuft sie in den allermeisten Fällen genauso auf einem 64 Bit System.
Davon mal abgesehen, glaube ich kaum, dass eine Bank z.B. Interesse daran hätte auf einem Geldautomaten Windows 7 laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warum ist Intel der Schuldige? 64 Bit gibt seit dem P4.


Und die Atömchen?!
Und seit wann gibts das denn wirklich durchgängig??

Eben, nicht allzu lange bzw immer noch nicht...


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Schuld ist in meinen Augen auch MS. Schon mit der Einführung von Vista hätte man komplett auf 64 Bit setzen sollen - allein schon wegen der größeren Menge an Arbeitsspeicher die möglich ist.


Konnt man nicht, da noch genug Prozessoren im Umlauf waren, die diesen Befehlssatz nicht unterstützt haben!
Sehr viele Celeron Rechner, Core 1 Notebooks und viel mehr.

Aktuell ist man ja auch wieder am bremsen, mit den kastrierten Atomen, die auch meist kein 64bit beherrschen...


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

Naja, hätte Microsoft seit Windows XP konsequent nur 64bit Versionen herausgebracht, so müsste Intel nicht immer mit 32bit arbeiten sondern könnte nur 64bit Prozessoren bauen. Für mich ist Microsoft der schuldige. Die habens in der Hand, sie sitzen an der "Quelle".


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

Naja, als Windows XP kam, gabs noch keine 64bit (x86) Prozessoren


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

Ja, ok... die P4, wenn es hoch kommt^^ Aber Microsoft hätte das vielleicht ändern sollen, also in den Service Packs für 64bit einige Features einzubauen, die es nur in 64 bit gegeben hätte, dann wäre der Anreiz vl größer gewesen... sofern es etwas sinnvolles war. Aber ab Vista hätte es echt nur 64bit geben müssen.


----------

